# Eclipse: Automatisch Version einfügen



## Larrywayn (15. Juni 2009)

Gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein, aber wohin sonst damit? *schulterzuck*
edit: arg, habe gerade gesehen, dass Eclipse auch in das GUI Unterforum gehört. Das helle Grau sollte vll. Schwarz sein, ist kaum zu lesen >.< 

Eigentlich möchte ich nur, dass Eclipse mir beim Speichern der Datei die aktuelle Version mit reinschreibt.

/**
 * @author ${user}
 * @version * hier soll die version hin*
 * ${tags}
 */

Nur wie stelle ich dass an? Gibt es eventuell ein Plugin welches das übernimmt? 
Von mir aus würde ein einfacher Zähler reichen, welcher bei jedem Speichern +1 rechnet. Schöner wäre das aber so 0.00.00 irgendwie.

Mfg =D


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

diese Aufgabe überlässt man in der Regel einer Versionsverwaltungssoftware wie z.B. Subversion und fällt unter das Stichwort Keyword Substitution.

Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Larrywayn (15. Juni 2009)

Ahh vielen Dank. 
Da wäre ich beim Suchen nicht von alleine drauf gekommen 

Aber wirklich geholfen hat es nicht, bzw. ist mir eines nicht klar ersichtlich.
Sind Subclipe oder Subversive nur mit diesem CVS-System möglich? Das würde ich gerne vermeiden, weil es einfach unnötig ist und nicht gebraucht wird, diese ganze Team zeugs. Wird nur unnötig unübersichtlich dann.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (15. Juni 2009)

Larrywayn hat gesagt.:


> Sind Subclipe oder Subversive nur mit diesem CVS-System möglich?


Subclipse und Subversive haben nichts mit CVS zu tun, sondern integrieren Subversion (SVN) in Eclipse (das ist der Nachfolger von CVS, wenn man so will).



Larrywayn hat gesagt.:


> Das würde ich gerne vermeiden, weil es einfach unnötig ist und nicht gebraucht wird, diese ganze Team zeugs. Wird nur unnötig unübersichtlich dann.


Was stört dich denn an einer Versionsverwaltung? Inwiefern macht es die Entwicklung unübersichtlich? Du willst ja Dateiversionen erfassen, da wäre der Einsatz einer Versionsverwaltung doch ein logischer Schritt.

Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Larrywayn (15. Juni 2009)

Naja für mich ist der Nachfolger von Cvs auch ein CvsSystem XD
Jedenfalls übernehmen sie die gleiche funktion so weit ich das bisher sehen konnte.

Ich weiß nicht genau, ob ich das falsch gelesen hab überall, aber ich muss ja extra eine neue Ansicht dafür öffnen und Extra neue Projekte anlegen. Ich würde aber gerne die normale Java ansicht behalten. Außerdem hab ich so viele Projekte, da möcht ich die nicht alle rumkopieren.

Vermutlich überseh ich nur einfach etwas mh O:


----------



## Larrywayn (22. Juni 2009)

Hab SVN nun am laufen, jedoch find ich keine Möglichkeit, die Versionsnummer direkt in den Code einzufügen. Ist auch ziemlich unübersichtlich für meinen Geschmack bzw. sehr mächtig, dass man auch schnell mal etwas übersieht.
Wäre für einen Tip dankbar, falls das nicht gehen sollte, wäre ich auch froh, kann das Zeug wenigstens wieder runter.
Das ganze SVN ist einfach großer Mist und irgendwie auch total unreif 
Lauter Versionen von den Programmen welche man benötigt, welche wiederrum nicht mit manchen aktuellen Pluginversionen zusammenarbeiten und nirgendwo ein Hinweis welche Version mit welcher wirklich funktioniert.
Für Personen/Teams, die das wirklich brauchen, ist das vermutlich sinvoll, aber für jemanden, der nur die Version angezeigt bekommen möchte ist es vollkommen overdressed.
mfg ^^


----------

